# Tire opinions: General Exclaim UHP



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

I was originally going to go with Eagle F1's until I heard that the category of "Max performance summer tires" in tire rack wore out faster than most other category tires... So I checked the next category down which was "ultra high performance summer tires"... 
General Exclaim UHP are number 1 in the category. And they are really cheap ($121 for 19's). I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these tires, and even better, if anyone can compare this tire with the Eagle F1's.

Here is the link for the tire ratings:
General Exclaim UHP


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

My only experience with Generals was quite a while back, but I was not at all impressed with them. If you`re looking for cheap, try Kumhos.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

Hankook Tires are awesome.


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

I hope you know to look at the treadwear number

the "performance category" is just a rough guideline

I'm sure some ultra high performance tires wear our quicker than max performance


I have no idea why anyone would put general tires on a BMW


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

A rather broad generalization, from my experience:
Performance tires with a low treadwear rating tend to be very grippy, lots of fun in the twisties, at a cost of shorter-than-average lifespan. The curve begins to swing the other way with higher wear numbers. I have driven the occasional fleet-vehicle equipped with 80,000-mile tires, and believe me when I tell you these are downright *scary* under less-than-perfect road conditions. If your driving style is "sedate", then just about any tire will suffice....OTOH, if you are a bit more enthusiastic, you`ll need a model that will perform safely. Do a little research first....the Tire Rack has a great website, with reviews of many tires, check it out.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Fast Bob said:


> A rather broad generalization, from my experience:
> Performance tires with a low treadwear rating tend to be very grippy, lots of fun in the twisties, at a cost of shorter-than-average lifespan. The curve begins to swing the other way with higher wear numbers. I have driven the occasional fleet-vehicle equipped with 80,000-mile tires, and believe me when I tell you these are downright *scary* under less-than-perfect road conditions. If your driving style is "sedate", then just about any tire will suffice....OTOH, if you are a bit more enthusiastic, you`ll need a model that will perform safely. Do a little research first....the Tire Rack has a great website, with reviews of many tires, check it out.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


Um. That is what I have already done. Now I am asking for personal experiences with this tire. But you are right, the better the performance, the quicker it wears.


----------



## lickem66 (Apr 16, 2007)

I had the General UHPs on my last 328i and overall liked them. I came off of Yoko ES100s. The UHPs were way more quiet and di d not tramline like the Yokos but on the other hand, the Exclaims did not have the grip of the Yokos. The Exclaims were quiet tho and I was not running the 328i that hard so they worked fine. They wore nicely too.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

i had them on my '03 GTI 1.8T before i sold it. i was looking at many other tires, but i knew i was getting rid of the car relatively soon, so i didn't want to put a ton of money into the tires. for the money they are definitely a good tire. i remember them being really good in the wet. i also recall that when cornering there was a lot of tread squirm...however they still handled pretty well.

the problem with going cheap, is tires are one of the most significant parts on a car. they are what keeps you in contact with the road. you can take a great car and compromise it with tires that are not up to par... you just need to consider what is more important to you...saving some money...or having your car perform the way it should and the way you expect it to.


----------

